# Wher to buy HK magazines?



## Birdman21 (Aug 28, 2006)

Where can I buy HK USP comact 45 mags. I went to the HK website and they do not seem to have a page working to order any. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have used Cals Sporting Armory 3x with good results (bought 9mm mags each time). I reviewed them in the Vendor review area of the website...

Go here:

http://www.calssportingarmory.com/HKMagsPost91404.htm


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

I've found some USP mags on Gunbroker. I haven't ever looked for USP compact mags.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Whatever U do - only buy NEW factory mags. I wouldn't buy used mags, personally...


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

How many mags is enough? When I got my USPc I got it with a total of 8 mags.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have 6 - 6 is a minimum for me...


----------



## z28smokin (May 6, 2006)

I buy most of my stuff from here.
http://www.cdnninvestments.com/


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

z28smokin said:


> I buy most of my stuff from here.
> http://www.cdnninvestments.com/


As do I! :mrgreen:

I just ordered a HK soft case for my new compact


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, overall, I have heard of pos stuff about CDNN. But some Walther folks ordered some mags from them in the past few months, and instead of getting new, they got used. CDNN also deals in used stuff, so I guess you would have to inspect your mags very closely.

For HK mags, Cal's is a better deal anyway - buy a high cap, andget a 10 rounder free. I think CDNN was doing that for a while too, but the over all price w/ the shipping was cheaper from Cal's when I checked on all that the very 1st time I ordered from Cals. Since then, for just HK stuff, I stick with Cals (that's pretty much all he deals in)


----------



## TGS2 (May 6, 2006)

We will be stocking H&K magazines in the near future.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Top Gun Supply said:


> We will be stocking H&K magazines in the near future.


That's great news


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Top Gun Supply said:


> We will be stocking H&K magazines in the near future.


Sell em for a good price and you might be getting some phone calls! :mrgreen:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Top Gun Supply said:


> We will be stocking H&K magazines in the near future.


Excellent!!! Order some flat baseplates while your at it!!!!


----------



## TGS2 (May 6, 2006)

We have Hk magazines in stock now. We will be expanding the models as we get requests.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Top Gun Supply said:


> We have Hk magazines in stock now. We will be expanding the models as we get requests.


Woohoo!!!


----------

